# Here comes some water!



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

May be seeing the gates open up again soon.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Right you are Mark. Gauge at Rosser just below Dallas is nearing 20,000 cfs flow and going straight up. It has already coming into Trinidad.
With the river low it will be at Riverside by Wednesday. But it y'all get the local rain predicted for the next few day there will be gates open long before the upper river water gets to the lake.
Hope this is not the leading edge of another great flood.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That I didn't realize! Thanks for the heads up. Per the Dallas flood management map several areas of Dallas have had 5 to 6 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. Per the Harris county flood management map, I have had 0.00 in the last week.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I need to get out there and that new water pump on.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

It looks like the water has already started to rise on the lake and the TRA is already starting very slowly to open the flow.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not missing that Dam thing this time!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is just an opinion, but for years I have felt that good water flow at this time of year helped the white bass spawn get staged correctly. Photo period it a huge force in nature; the shorter days trigger instincts and reactions. But without water flow, the whites are not guided in a direction. Again I think water is life, and that this will be good in the long run.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree photo period tells them when to get ready and go. Water guides them where to go.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Corsicana received 18 inches of rain in 30 hours, as of Saturday am, with more expected. RC should have 24 gates open to help get water off of I-45, and Cedar Creek will be dumping as well. It's definitely coming.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been in Fort Worth since Wednesday and the rain has been tremendous.
More rain to come too.
I may be back eay next week.
My phone broke and I have a new one, but it will be later today before I get contacts loaded.
So if you tried to reach me, try again this evening.
How much rain fell in Livingston?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Very little at the Kickapoo Marina so far Loy.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The Crockett gauge forecast is just out and it looks pretty significant. That's a lot of water for sure.
Bud


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

All gates are open at RC. 
I have a video but can't post it for some reason. Highest I've ever seen it.. I hope Livingston is ready.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Rain has arrived in Onalaska !!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I -45 at Corsicana, Is closed due to high water according to the flashing billboards. Heard they got 13" last night


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is a photo of the water flooding I-45 at Richland creek near Corsicana. All of that will be headed downriver soon...


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

As of 7 am mid lake on LL, I have received almost 4 inches of rain this weekend. Disappointed that I haven't been able to fish for a few days, but we needed the rain.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Here here is a video from Fishermans Point. All 24 gates open.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=892344377509279


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They have started releasing water from Livingston . 11,000 cfs


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like the hydroelectric plant will take bit longer to complete now.
This time of year the white bass may be on their way upstream, triggered by this rise and the change in photoperiod. And may escape the clutches of the the current at the gates.
No telling though. All of the new fish that came from upriver may join the ones already swept him through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

In years past starting early November I have always caught whites and stripers around mid lake docks near deep water. I always assumed the whites were positioning themselves to head up river, as crazy as this year has been I'm not sure the white bass will be there . I don't look for the stripers to be there either.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow there is water coming from everywhere. All the Dallas lakes and upper water shed. RC is gushing flood water. The local creeks should be running heavy plus there is still run off headed to the creeks.
It will be several days before the flow steadies out before I can possibly determine how long this will last.
TRA opened to 11,000 with the lake still 5 inches below the 131.0 elevation and the leading edge of the rise still 100 river miles from Riverside. The computer flood alarm must be ringing off the wall. It does not appear that the flow will reach the 66,000 cfs we had last spring but this will be a very major flow event.
The silver lining is the striper fishing in the stilling basin will be very good for a few weeks. If Bruce and the kids have not caught all of them in the last month. LOL


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Good one Sunbeam. Its been a wacky year. I'm skeptical to see how all them fish react down there and if most that went down river would come back to the Dam. Weather man predicted El Nino this winter to be a wet one. There are still some good stripers down there. This new water is the answer to them stripers prayers.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It looks more like a wall of water or tsunami heading down rather than a long lasting event.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

The stripers will come right back to the dam. Shortening photo period cooling temp and flowing water. All of that tells them to move up stream.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The first couple of weeks of November have always been some of the best striper fishing below the dam when there is enough water to fish for them, it should be fantastic this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

52,400 cfs at Oakwood and 19,300 cfs at Crockett. They will be increasing the flow out of the dam real soon. 11,000 cfs now. When this settles out it should be good below the dam and awesome on the north end for whites. I like catching whites on the north end in November. Not many people around.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It is now 71,000 at Oakwood and 21,500 at Crockett


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

How far North Matt


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Being fairly new to the lake, I could benefit from an education from the rest of you on LL geographic terminology. I don't think I have ever seen it defined, but in my mind, the definitions are approximately:

South End - From Dam north to Memorial Point, including State Park, Pine Island, Browder's, Cape Royale, Beacon Bay, and Tigerville.

Mid-Lake - From just north of Memorial Point up to main 190 bridge, including old 190 roadbed, Indian Hill, Blanchard, Penwaugh's, Point Blank, Dove Island, and Kickapoo Creek. 

North End - North of main 190 bridge.

Does that sound reasonable? I just want to make sure that, when Mattsfishing is making out like a bandit on the "north end", I can have a good chance of finding him.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds like how us long time LL fishermen term it Gary, that's my definition anyway.
However Matt will take his super Kenner so far north it's almost a different lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Sunbeam said:


> Wow there is water coming from everywhere. All the Dallas lakes and upper water shed. RC is gushing flood water. The local creeks should be running heavy plus there is still run off headed to the creeks.
> It will be several days before the flow steadies out before I can possibly determine how long this will last.
> TRA opened to 11,000 with the lake still 5 inches below the 131.0 elevation and the leading edge of the rise still 100 river miles from Riverside. The computer flood alarm must be ringing off the wall. It does not appear that the flow will reach the 66,000 cfs we had last spring but this will be a very major flow event.
> The silver lining is the striper fishing in the stilling basin will be very good for a few weeks. If Bruce and the kids have not caught all of them in the last month. LOL


May I ask where are you getting those numbers? The numbers I get are different than what you have there. I have the gates now open to 10,100 which happened steady at around 6:15 PM Monday. On Sunday at Midnight they were only open 2890.. And the lake is not showing 5 inches low but only about 1.5 inches low. Just curious because that is a big difference. .


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Saved, I use the TRA website at http://www.trinityra.org/lakeriverdata.htmed,

It is not exactly accuate since they seem to round off the numbers. The gauge at the US 59 bridge seldom agrees with TRA's numbers but when you are talking about 11,000 or 10.500 it makes little difference.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Sunbeam said:


> Saved, I use the TRA website at http://www.trinityra.org/lakeriverdata.htmed,
> 
> It is not exactly accuate since they seem to round off the numbers. The gauge at the US 59 bridge seldom agrees with TRA's numbers but when you are talking about 11,000 or 10.500 it makes little difference.


 Thanks for the link. I use the usgs and they do not round off, 
Here is that link http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08066250&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Sounds like how us long time LL fishermen term it Gary, that's my definition anyway.
> However Matt will take his super Kenner so far north it's almost a different lake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh I have taken the Kenner over the shoals at white rock several times.
I catch the whites about 4 miles south of 19, sometimes closer to 19 or above. It depends on how much flow has came down.

Looks like it has crested at Oakwood and now headed for Crockett. It will not be long before it hits the lake. Look out and hope Mark has nailed down his dock boards.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish they would fix the Oakwood reading.


----------

